
The End of the Shared Hosting Era - tigranhakobian
https://10web.io/blog/the-end-of-the-shared-hosting-era/
======
stephenr
The best hosting in the world can’t save you from top down bat shit crazy
engineering decisions.

Who needs prepared statements and parameterised queries when you can just roll
your own string escaping mechanism?

